# Ilford chemicals?



## brighteyesphotos (Nov 15, 2006)

For both film and paper? What do you think? If I use it, should I follow the solution recommendations ?(I believe 1:4 on the film developer and 1:9 on the paper, I'd have to double check when I go to work) 

Did you hear that Kodak is getting out of the chemistry for both film and paper developing?


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 15, 2006)

brighteyesphotos said:
			
		

> Did you hear that Kodak is getting out of the chemistry for both film and paper developing?


 
If that is true I am going to have to stock up.  I use their slide chemicals still.


----------



## ladyphotog (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah, Kodak has been saying that for years. They said that they wouldn't be manufacturing RA-4 chemistry and paper as of 2004. Well, it is 2006 almost 2007 and they still are. If the demand is there they will make it. They are in the business to make money.


----------



## terri (Nov 15, 2006)

Agreed. Not only that, from what I've heard so many of their formulas are out there in darkroom "cookbooks" no one seems particularly worried. 

That said, I've only used Ilford's rapid fix with any regularity. I believe it is, indeed, 1:4 for film and 1:9 for paper. I can't speak for the developers.


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Nov 15, 2006)

From what I understand D-76 developer will not be available anymore. Once the stock is gone, it's gone. I work for a camera store and this came down recently. I am a photography student and the instructors said they can't order D-76 anymore. 

I'm going to shoot a roll for the heck of it and see how I like Ilford's stuff.


----------



## Torus34 (Nov 15, 2006)

Ilford chemicals.  No experience with them, but no-one ever went wrong by following the manufacturer's recommendations and adjusting film ISO rating to them.

Kodak D-76.  Unlike Microdol, for example, D-76 is a published formulation.  You can pick up the ingredients and mix your own.  Probably cheaper, too if you use a lot of it.


----------

